# Degu



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi, new to this site so apologies if in the wrong part. 
I was in Pets at Home lately & came across Degu's, this was the first time I had seen them in the store. They looked so cool & were really friendly.
Does anyone have any tips or advice as to keeping them as pets?
Iv mainly had different types of hamsters & like to handle them so not sure if Degus would be too fast for what im used to keeping
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

Your best bet is to visit DEGUTOPIA -(')')- For all your degu needs

Everything you need to know about these wonderful pets


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

i have 2 , there great. you cant feed them sugary foods as there prone to diabetes.

we have ours a massive cage.

you need to keep them in at least a pair as they are a social animal.

The cage needs to have a metal base as they can chew through plastic.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

We now have 4 but originally had 2. They are easy to look after we got a book at the petshop. They run and climb just as much as any rodent. They run in wheeles and in your dressinggown and sit on you eating munchies. They live for years too we lost 118 at 8 and 117 at 7years old. They love peapods and nuts in shells especially if your playing with it then they run off and bury it.

They are prone to diabetes so no sugar so read lables. They can eat degu pelets guinee pig chinchila treats, any treats without sugar/honey, bitesize shreddies, vegetables and bits of bread stick tiny toast edges smaller then stamps. Ours knew the toaster sound friday night breadstick night. Maybe a nut a week 

They drink bottles water with low chloride.

Dont pick them up by the tail. the end can sloughs off then you rush to the vets then they are fine.

They are ace


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Well Im happy to say im now the owner of 2female degus. Feeling slightly apprehensive but hopefully its just a bit of new pet worry, than anything else. Iv been watching the two of them running & jumping around the cage thinking how on earth will I ever manage to hold you's never mind have them tame enough to take out the cage. Maybe I should have stuck with my hamster haha So far they seem friendly enough, very nosey & one seems to be more confident than the other.
Thanks so much B3rnie thats a great website been reading it all the time. Alyssa_liss & Jarhead thanks on the tips about treats, I had read before about the no sugar diet but its good to hear about what veg & other household treats the can have.
Btw does anyone have any tips on how to keep the wood shavings in the cage I feel like im constantly brushing it up. Its not as if I have the bottom tray overloaded, there is some parts can see tray cause they've been rolling about.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

We pick them up with a long tube. Degu runs up we block the end put the other and in the cage degu in house.

Glad you have degus now. There will always be bits round the cage. We just accept this and clean round every so often.

What are they called?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Geee said:


> Well Im happy to say im now the owner of 2female degus. Feeling slightly apprehensive but hopefully its just a bit of new pet worry, than anything else. Iv been watching the two of them running & jumping around the cage thinking how on earth will I ever manage to hold you's never mind have them tame enough to take out the cage. Maybe I should have stuck with my hamster haha So far they seem friendly enough, very nosey & one seems to be more confident than the other.
> Thanks so much B3rnie thats a great website been reading it all the time. Alyssa_liss & Jarhead thanks on the tips about treats, I had read before about the no sugar diet but its good to hear about what veg & other household treats the can have.
> *Btw does anyone have any tips on how to keep the wood shavings in the cage I feel like im constantly brushing it up. Its not as if I have the bottom tray overloaded, there is some parts can see tray cause they've been rolling about.*


Quick answer no :lol:

Goo's will flick bedding out the cage no matter what you try and I have even caught mine flinging poo


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for the help, they dont have names yet was thinking of Daisy for the quieter one not sure about the bossier one. Right now they seem to have found their wheel but im convinced its not working right poor wee things are having to put some amount of effort in to get it going. 
I introduced my hand this morning the bossy one had a few bites to check what I was & other was too scared to come closer than a sniff.
B3rnie iv found some poo lying on floor too, they now have there own brush & shovel set haha
Jarhead do you take both your degus out at same time?


----------



## jellybean01 (Feb 19, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I have even caught mine flinging poo


This just creased me up completely :laugh: - reminded me of the movie Madagascar:

Mason the Chimpanzee: [Mason and Phil are surrounded by police] If you have any poo, fling it now... :lol:

He he he...I am so easily pleased 

Lots of luck with your degu's!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Geee said:


> Thanks for the help, they dont have names yet was thinking of Daisy for the quieter one not sure about the bossier one. Right now they seem to have found their wheel but im convinced its not working right poor wee things are having to put some amount of effort in to get it going.
> I introduced my hand this morning the bossy one had a few bites to check what I was & other was too scared to come closer than a sniff.
> B3rnie iv found some poo lying on floor too, they now have there own brush & shovel set haha
> Jarhead do you take both your degus out at same time?


Both mine come out together, their cage is in a rodent proof room so I just open the cage and let them come out in their own time


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Both mine come out together, their cage is in a rodent proof room so I just open the cage and let them come out in their own time


Ahh now thats clever, I couldnt do that, mines is in a living room with all sorts for them to get in to


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Both mine come out together, their cage is in a rodent proof room so I just open the cage and let them come out in their own time


What there's actually time between your degus being in the cage and exiting it?! My sister has 4, and the second I open the door...they're out over my shoulder. You must have some very chilled goos B3rnie.

Good luck with them Geee, at first I thought our girls would never be tame, but then one day we just started picking them up, and they we're fine, they didn't like it, but they didn't bite us to death over it .
What cage have you got by the way? I'd love to see pics of their setup.

Also I like Daisy as a degu name :smilewinkgrin:.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Jekkarat005 said:


> What there's actually time between your degus being in the cage and exiting it?! My sister has 4, and the second I open the door...they're out over my shoulder. You must have some very chilled goos B3rnie.


Yes I do, they have taken months of work but they are very chilled girls, Notch can be a bit jumpy at times as she is blind due to cateracts (bad diet in her previous home and having pups far too young) but so long as she knows where you are she is happy enough


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Jekkarat005 said:


> Good luck with them Geee, at first I thought our girls would never be tame, but then one day we just started picking them up, and they we're fine, they didn't like it, but they didn't bite us to death over it .
> What cage have you got by the way? I'd love to see pics of their setup.
> 
> Also I like Daisy as a degu name :smilewinkgrin:.


Thanks Jekkarat005, its good to hear that you didnt think wouuld tame yours gives me a bit of confidence 

I think Im going to go with Doris & Daisy the Degus haha

Doris is a bit bigger & seems braver, she had nibble at my fingers when I just sat my hand in the cage but when I tried take two in the evening she was jumping over my hand & kinda using me as a climbing platform so I guess thats an improvement. 
Daisy however is smaller & seems really shy, so far all iv got is her sniffing my hand & running away but she doesnt run away as fast as Doris did at first so maybe I will get there with her.

Yesterday the found their wheel & ever since thats now there favourite thing.

Do Degus groom each other just caught them at each other thought they were biting but no-one was making any noise & both were doing same to other one?

I got a cage out of Pets at Home, has two shelves built in - little things keep making a mess out it. Will need to get picture for you everytime I try they are two fast to get in it


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes I take them all out at the same time. When 118 and 117 waere smallthey followed each other. They have more confidense where there is 2. We use the bathroom as no wires to chew. Make sure no holes though we had to pull floor boards up for ike once. We have a wheel out and a sandbath and a long tube to get down from the house. We alao use it to pick them up to put in the house. I can collect 3 now it used to be one at a time. We also had a tube in the front for 117 he was like Notch.

We also roll hazelnuts on the floor for them to steal and bury. Dont let them eat too many and make sure they both have 1. And we sit on the floorwith a tube of munchies on us. 

We have Jarhead he was found on the street. We are trying to introsuce him to 3 pups. Week 1 cages nhear no aggression sweet


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

Geee said:


> Thanks Jekkarat005, its good to hear that you didnt think wouuld tame yours gives me a bit of confidence
> 
> I think Im going to go with Doris & Daisy the Degus haha
> 
> ...


For the bit in bold, yes Degu's do groom each other. It helps to strengthen their bond 

As for the cage personally I would be looking into getting a bigger cage, those are ok for temp but I wouldn't use one as a permanent enclosure. Mine is a 4ft viv with two critter2 cages on top for 2 Degu's and personally I wouldn't go much smaller.


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

Geee said:


> I got a cage out of Pets at Home, has two shelves built in - little things keep making a mess out it. Will need to get picture for you everytime I try they are two fast to get in it


Ahh you mean a thickets cage (It's the only cage [email protected] do for degus), that's 60 x 92 x 47cm I think (tell me if I'm wrong). B3rnie is right, I think a lot of people have it as a starter cage but tend to move on to bigger cages (they are probably only young right now so they will grow). Have you looked at the cage calculator on degutopia? I found it really helpful when me and my sister were deciding on cages, link>Housing and Environment.

If you want I'll post some pics of my degu setups. B3rnies' enclosure sounds great for two degus, I've never even seen a 4ft viv!!


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Jekkarat005 said:


> Ahh you mean a thickets cage (It's the only cage [email protected] do for degus), that's 60 x 92 x 47cm I think (tell me if I'm wrong). B3rnie is right, I think a lot of people have it as a starter cage but tend to move on to bigger cages (they are probably only young right now so they will grow). Have you looked at the cage calculator on degutopia? I found it really helpful when me and my sister were deciding on cages, link>Housing and Environment.
> 
> If you want I'll post some pics of my degu setups. B3rnies' enclosure sounds great for two degus, I've never even seen a 4ft viv!!


yup thats exactly iy couldnt remember what it was called, it wasnt till after I bought everything I read some reviews about the cage saying it wasnt big enough  I did use the site for the measurements, which says its just big enough for 2 adults. [email protected] says they are only about 12 weeks old so I guess they will be fine just now. Will def need to look into other cages I think, not many pet shops local to me so might need to google a man-made or something. Will try get some pictures


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

cage







Doris eating & Daisy peeking around







Daisy finally getting the courage to come to the open door


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Yipeee major progress! Opened cage door to see if anyone fancied a try at getting held again & Daisy the so called shy one just wandered up & when I put my hand up she just stepped on to it 

Had her out & was crawling over hands & up on to shoulder & I let her go back in on her own but she kept wanting back out. 

Doris finally did the same but is a lot jumpier when out spec if I try to pet her.

Im actually so amazed that they have managed this already considering I only got them 3 days ago


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

Awwww, they do look only youngsters:001_tt1:. That is defiantly good progress, the ones I've got were nearly 4 months old when we got them, it took weeks before they would walk into peoples hands and about 2-3 months before we could pick them up and hold them.
I used to have that wheel!! It lasted a good few months with four degus, it'll probably last awhile for two...Unless they're wheely sick maniacs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2011)

Glad you are making progress 

Make sure you keep an eye on that wheel tho in case they start to chew it as plastic is toxic, metal wheels are much better for goo's


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Glad it's going so well that really quick. Love the names the next will be Deidre lol . They are so cute.

Our jarhad got let out to see the newbies in the cage for the first time today. he groomed them I was so proud. They scrabbled to see him. Its such a good sign.

Wheels are wheelie important lol. We went through 3 then nmde 1 in mechano. When we got a free standing wodent wheel its not broken 5 years later. Hurrah. I want a bit wheel now must be fun


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Will def be keeping an eye on the wheel thanks for the help. Will need to look for a solid metal one for the change over. Cant wait to go toy shopping for them. I can see these wee critters being as spoilt rotten. 

Haha yea was trying to get D names for them  think I will just stick with the two just now Jarhead but will keep Deidre in mind

Aww thats brill news about Jarhead & the little ones sounds like they all going to get along well

Im loving my new furries its like a new challenge for me. Doris is def going to be the dominant seems to do everything, she stole the kitchen roll sheets last night to make the bed, Daisy wasnt interested when tried to give her a bit. Still haven't seen them sleeping should I be worried?

I really find them hypnotic when I start watching them I find it hard to walk away lol. Gained a few scratches from them trying to climb up my arms. As soon as cage door opens Doris is over wanting out, Daisy doesnt & now only comes out on her own time but once shes out will let me hold her.

Had a moment this morning where Dorris jumped out but since I know she is good about coming out I wanted to try give Daisy some time, I ended up with Dorris not staying in & Daisy finally wandering out. Daisy got a nice wee walk around floor till I managed to get Dorris on my arm. My first experience of them both being out - by accident haha


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

The best metal wheel available 

John Hopewell (Marketing) Rotherham South Yorkshire, Chinchilla Cages - Degu Cage - Degus Exercise Wheels - Cages - Animal Cages - Rat Cage - Ezi-Filla - Ezi - Easy - Automatic Water Drinking Systems - Guinea Pig Runs - Rabbit Feed Hoppers - Birds -


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Thats awesome news. They will get more confident then you will wish they wasnt. Like yesterday when 1 climbed over my hubby chris and got in the bath, bath was empty. 

Let Jarhead out yesterday with them in the cage. He walked round calmly then nussled them. Hes becoming a sensible adult. They were squeeking to get to him. he is such a rockstar


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Jarhead said:


> Thats awesome news. They will get more confident then you will wish they wasnt. Like yesterday when 1 climbed over my hubby chris and got in the bath, bath was empty.
> 
> *Let Jarhead out yesterday with them in the cage. He walked round calmly then nussled them. Hes becoming a sensible adult. They were squeeking to get to him. he is such a rockstar*


Thats amazing! They will be able to learn from him & he will be loving being in the limelight. Glad things are finally working out


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

This is horrible & so out of character for me so I understand if people hate me but I feel like I cant bond with my degus, I keep worrying about it & getting myself upset about it. I do like them so I dont know whats wrong


----------



## Jekkarat005 (Jul 18, 2011)

Geee said:


> This is horrible & so out of character for me so I understand if people hate me but I feel like I cant bond with my degus, I keep worrying about it & getting myself upset about it. I do like them so I dont know whats wrong


Do you have any specific problems that makes it difficult for you to bond with them? e.g. mess, destructadegu issues, taming?
Even if degus don't act like they like you or seem to ignore you, you have to remember that as the person who cleans and cares for them you are the most important human being in their lives. 
Admittedly I find it hard to bond with degus the same way I have bonded with my rats and gerbils mainly because they have not been domesticated for long and do not require the same level of human interaction or affection. Although degus usually come to appreciate a tickle under the chin, they often do not thrive for human attention which can make them seem a little distant and make you think you've done something wrong. This is never the case. A degu that allows you to stroke it and takes food from your hand without biting is generally a degu who likes you.
The key to degus is patients, they tend to grow close to one person and learn their names quickly since they are very intelligent. Eventually, if you are persistant and stick to it, a degu will groom you as if you were a part of their group and be willing to jump onto your lap when you call them. The best way to bond with your degus is to sit with them in a large space they can explore and let them crawl into your lap as you offer them treats or affection. Also teaching a degu tricks and challenging them mentally allows you to bond with them similar to the way a dog bonds with it's trainer more then anyone else. Holding your degu for extended periods may annoy them as they don't like to be restrained for long periods and would rather be exploring then sitting still enjoying another's company (although some degus don't mind sitting on a persons knee if they have food or can use it as a vantage point, and a few actually enjoy it. It depends on the individual).


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey Gee I think I set you a message but anyway. You are bonding its just that most rodents dont like to be heald especially from above. I never trained my pets with hands. I use hands to give lifts catch them or provided treats. I let them run in the bathroom and and climb all over me I did have treats on me. Dont feed so much in the house feed from hands when out. I also let them run in my dressing gown up a sleeve round the back up another sleave. If they like you they will come but everything is interesting to a degu and a wheel more than me. Over the years 117 and 118 spent more time on me. 118 especially was adorable. He would run on the outside of the bath when I was in it or climb on thecage to see if he could leap then I would get out and he would come on my knee and get treats and stay on my knee and sleep there. In bath 10 nins with degu nearly 2 hours. I couldnt get in the bath without letting him on me. This was of cause after a few years. He always did the dressing gown thing though. When they were young they just clambered over me.

Anyway if they come on you at all its a win dont worry. I am trying to get Jarhead on my hand I got 5 secs. On this website there are tips Training Your Degus.
We are all playing the patient game.


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Jekkarat005 they are a bit messy but iv tried to help by using a cardboard tray that cage sits on to catch some of mess. Iv not notice any destructive-ness there is chews on wooden shelving but kinda expect that to help with their teeth but fingers crossed thats about it. I do have Dorris who jumps out the cage minute its open & Daisy who wont let you near her now without acting like going in huff. I needed to clean the cage other day but didnt want to corner her to get her out.

Talking about grooming, what does it mean if one of them chews at your nail? 

I think I just need to spend more time sitting with them rather than worrying about it all cause they really are adorable. I let Dorris run about the room tonight, keeping a close eye on her wee thing can sure run when she wants.

Jarhead I would never dream of picking a new pet up from above even when Dorris gets away always scoop her up think its safest bet for both of us at this stage. I dont mind if Daisy doesnt like my hand I just worry so wont get out the cage for a breather from those bars lol I like your idea of the bath, tried sitting with them on the stairs but think I ended up with more of a workout than them. That was same day Daisy was gritting her teeth 

I havent been giving them many treats just because I want to make sure they keep to healthy diet. Have been giving them things within the house & so far porridge is one thing they both seem to like.

Will def be reading about training degu's, been using that site a lot. 

Thanks for both your help


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Chewing your nails is what is called greating your fingers. I think its a bonding thing they all do it. especially if you smell of food. I didnt think you would pick them up from above but thought id say anyway. Anyway I think it showa they like you

Glad you are stopping to worry. You are right about not too many treats. I general keep veg in the house and sometimes a scatter of degu pellets. Boring healthy stuff. I treat them with peas in pods and the pet shop mix with pea flakes and yellow flakes and round coloured wheaty treats. Dont tell them it is actual food and good for them though. And bits of shreddies the one with 100% wheat. The porridge I am impressed at. You apparantly train them on plain oats. I am going to get some. Saves cooking for you.

What happens if you let them both out. Degus often follow / chase each other. This sometimes really helps to get them in.


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

Cool never knew that about nails, it wasnt that long but thought she was trying to tell me something lol
When I got home from work I fed the duo but sneakily left bowl at door outside cage hoping Daisy would be hungry enough to come out for food. She did whimper a bit when tried to give her a pellet which she shyly look. After finding Doris chewing a book a glance back to find Daisy on the move, I think she had it all planned to wait till I wasnt looking to venture out.

Later on was tidying up room a bit & had sat the sand bath next to cage, never even thought about it being there & this time when cage was left open daisy dive bombed straight for it (obv it was ready with dust) Never even aimed that to be the tactic but worked. Finally think Daisy might be slowly gaining her confidence  

Never noticed them following each other when they were out tonight but Dorris was in cage first while Daisy was running around outside of cage & Dorris was following her then.

Bought sunflower seeds from Tesco tonight so both had two as treat on their second adventure. I think that bag will do them a while since only to get them few times per week.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Good job:001_tt1:

Ifwwd them the odd sunflower seed I love watching them open the Shell. Dame with monkey nuts and big nuts.. I dont give them big nuts at the moment as dont know if they would fight over it. It was allways as an out treat cause they usualy burries it not eat it. They get the same nut many times. I used to split a monkey nut between 2 and watch them get through he shell.Once a week because they cant have dugar and sisnt think to much nut would be good. Because these are smaller I half each nut as well.


Id got a tub of cress and id put it out while they was playing .Cubin yanked it and it moved. he squeeked and ran off. then he gat duke they stalked it in a pincer formation then pounced on it together. Tht taught the cress, stupid cress lol.

Ive got oats for them too. cheers. Jarhed tinks its rubbish though


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

I like the sound of Cubin & Duke ganging up on the cress would have loved to have saw that. How are they settling in with Jarhead any better?

Mines got bit of lettuce & carrot to try tonight Daisy only took hers when back in the cage. Thought Dorris was sitting eating hers nice, I turn to check Daisy & Dorris has ran away with my hankie I had left on floor haha

Think I will order some pressed peas off site found online, only have pets at home local & not sure if Acorn pets sell that sort of stuff. Feeling in the mood of boycotting pets shop after reading so much nasty stuff about them.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Sometimes you can get the yellow or pea flakes on there own or they come in other rodent food. Anyway When we first got degus you couldnt get degu food. You had to use chinchilla pellets and guinee pids food. Gerty guinee pig is sugar free.

You can now get sugar free treats. everyone has a downer on pet shops but I bet thats where they all got their 1st pet. I go to the pet shop they know me and ask about them so I guess the little onse are nice. Pets at home seemed to have a lot of degu treats like this huge degu bell. I leave that out when they run. Anyway they have natural ingredients and they say what can eat them too. I check it doesnt have sugar or honey anyay so they dont get diabetic. I fist got them 8 years ago and there was nothing. Thats whene I tried the odd cornflake and bits of shreddies cheap some have sudar though. And you can now get sugar free treats at the litttle petshop.

We have had the cages together this week seems like getting alomg better less mad running. Not let Jarhead run by their cage yet. Chris started new job on monday and its given some calming down time. Hopefully will try that soon


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

The site I found was on degutopia & it has degu safe products which is handy, its called chinchillas 2shop  Thats where I saw the peas, think I will be putting an order in on payday if dont find anything locally.
Will go into town tomorrow see if small town pet shop sells anything. I read about using guinea pig food & that some degus then dont want to eat degu nuggets so that kinda put me off a bit. Do you give yours a bit of both? How much do you give them?
Sounds like their settling in a lot better will be all playing happy families before you know it


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Geee said:


> The site I found was on degutopia & it has degu safe products which is handy, its called chinchillas 2shop  Thats where I saw the peas, think I will be putting an order in on payday if dont find anything locally.
> Will go into town tomorrow see if small town pet shop sells anything. I read about using guinea pig food & that some degus then dont want to eat degu nuggets so that kinda put me off a bit. Do you give yours a bit of both? How much do you give them?
> Sounds like their settling in a lot better will be all playing happy families before you know it


hi, hope you are feeling better about them now. It does take a while as they arent really cuddly pets.

mine always get guinea pig pellets. They enjoy them more than the degu ones. i do get small bags and mix it in, but would say 90% is guinea pig


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

Jarhead said:


> Sometimes you can get the yellow or pea flakes on there own or they come in other rodent food. Anyway When we first got degus you couldnt get degu food. You had to use chinchilla pellets and guinee pids food. Gerty guinee pig is sugar free.
> 
> You can now get sugar free treats. *everyone has a downer on pet shops but I bet thats where they all got their 1st pet.* I go to the pet shop they know me and ask about them so I guess the little onse are nice. Pets at home seemed to have a lot of degu treats like this huge degu bell. I leave that out when they run. Anyway they have natural ingredients and they say what can eat them too. I check it doesnt have sugar or honey anyay so they dont get diabetic. I fist got them 8 years ago and there was nothing. Thats whene I tried the odd cornflake and bits of shreddies cheap some have sudar though. And you can now get sugar free treats at the litttle petshop.
> 
> We have had the cages together this week seems like getting alomg better less mad running. Not let Jarhead run by their cage yet. Chris started new job on monday and its given some calming down time. Hopefully will try that soon


Please don't make a sweeping statement like that, I personally have never handed money over for an animal from a pet shop


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

mstori said:


> hi, hope you are feeling better about them now. It does take a while as they arent really cuddly pets.
> 
> mine always get guinea pig pellets. They enjoy them more than the degu ones. i do get small bags and mix it in, but would say 90% is guinea pig


Yup def feel a lot better with them daisy seems to be coming along now which is great. Love watching them & taking them out, covered in scratches but so worth it


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

So glad its working. I love having them out just watching them or them crawling on me or feeding them. I use mostly degu pellets which I scatter about the place. I think the selecta guinee pig pellets aare shaped like flowers they get them as treats. The shiny hard green stick things I think are the chinchilla ones and they never really liked them but degus each have different tastes. Guerty guinee pig mix I heard is safe too. Jarhead wont eat salad if you are watching and preffers degu pellets. 117 and 118 each prefered salad to pellets. They have phases too sprng onions might be in or so last year. Id get some of both.

Sory about the pet shop comment bernie. My little pet shop is where I get my first pets and they remember and ask about them. I also didnt get the beader thing but chris explained it a bit better. I get rescue ones now. That is because Jarhead was found wandering the streets and was brought to the vets. They rang us as 117 was alone after we lost 118. I felt the need to help the needy after that. 

Anyway the degus have had the cages close for another week and they seem really calm with each other. We will be starting letting Jarhead out with them in the cage so we can stop trouble or move the cages a bit closer. They are a few inches away. I wont be letting them all out together till that works. Fingers crossed


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

The girls are coming along well, Doris is the climber likes crawling over me. I got a bit of a shock when she ended up on my head lol. Daisy only seems to climb once shes out the cage but climbs up the outside & runs along the top. She still only comes out the cage in her own time which im happy as long as shes out. Even though she is more wary she is the total opposite likes to sit in your hand & get petted I dont think Doris knows the meaning of that.

Went into town walking past random little pet shop I went in a nose, bought some gerty Guinea pig which they now get as a treat when out & both seem to enjoy it (yay) Its funny watching them spec when Daisy was running around hiding it even though the carpet cant really bury stuff so cute.

Had a few loud fights 2 nights in a row got a bit worried but things are all good.

Tried to take few pictures from when they got cleaned earlier. Turned around and this is what I saw...Dorris on gym ball 








Daisy - You looking at me?








Girls got to try some celery tonight

Dorris








Daisy


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Thats 118 on me

Like the ball thing

Ike our old gerbil used to climb up and dit on my head then climb up the towels on the bacl of the door. I had to be ready to catch him . I love the tiny foot in the ear.

We moved the cages closer. No probs. we were planning to let Jarhead out to visit them but by the time we cleaned thecages and ate it was 11 at night. Planning it tonight.

Glad they like the new food Chris the hubby found that out. They all eat porridge flakes now especially duke. He even ignores play fight and loud noises.

They have secided they dont like the hoover though


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

How do you put piccies on this thing










See my 117 and 118 album cool piccie you would like


----------



## Geee (Jul 13, 2011)

I got pics up by clicking go advanced at bottom, on that page theres a paperclip icon that lets you upload pics once done click paperclip again & that gives option of loading them all. Hope that makes sense.

I had a look at your albums your pics are great, 117 looks so fluffy in sleepy pic 

Good Luck for tonight surely things will go well this time, fingers crossed


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah he is sweet. Bit of a pirat with 1 eye . Heres some more of 117 and 118









Old 117 asleep









Young 117 and 118 with the wheel we made of mechano after they broke 3 117 was ace at it









AAAAAHHH. Bless them . 117 and 118









118 on head









Nut competition 117 and 118

Wish I had more of Jarhead and 117. But we got video then. I think Chris has more.

Waiting eagerly till I get pictures of all 4. Bet all I get is arse. Speedy little critters


----------

